# Dog Attacks Shark



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

I posted this in the Hijack This thread, but I know a lot of people skip that thread, so I thought I'd post it here too.





 
I don't know, but I'd be scared to let my dogs try this....


----------



## ID_Hannah (Jun 8, 2006)

Yikes!! I don't think the dog is a golden, it looks like some bully breed. And the shark looks pretty dead before the dog jumped in. But there is no way I'd let my dog jump in... I'd never be that close to a shark either, dead or alive! :no:


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

one word.....wow!


----------



## RickGibbs (Dec 16, 2005)

ID_Hannah said:


> Yikes!! I don't think the dog is a golden...


Now that I've watched closer, you're right. My boss found it and said it was a golden, and I took his word for it.....


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

I agree.... doesnt look like a golden, and wonder if the shark is dying , I dont think they dog could have killed him that quick....


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

This is crazy!.
You should never let a dog go after a shark.This time,the shark is dead but what happens if the dog jumps before he is dead!.This video shows how stupid people can be


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll just keep Daisy with the bluegills and the sunfish LOL ... but you got to admire the spirit of that dog, taking it ashore that way. What a catch! I guess the fishing hook would be the least of my concerns in that case LOL

Why are we assuming the shark was dead? I'll have to watch it again, I didn't notice that the first time.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Holy Moly, that's a strong dog !!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

Well I am thinking that the shark is not only dead but that this isn't the first time they have let him do this. Did anyone else hear the lack of talking and only the lapping of waves. Something is fishy and I say they have done this to this dog a few times. Strange what people do for entertainment.

Hooch


----------



## Ant (Feb 25, 2007)

I'd like to see the owner of that dog on the other end of the fishing pole with the shark chewing his legs off.


----------



## Wrigleysmom (Dec 30, 2006)

:uhoh: umm....yeah......thats just wrong. I mean she had that fish hooked and everything. But.....yeah that is just wrong, almost sick in a way.:yuck:


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I heard that!!!!

Hooch


----------



## Lego&Jacub (Jul 18, 2006)

TheHooch said:


> Well I am thinking that the shark is not only dead but that this isn't the first time they have let him do this. Did anyone else hear the lack of talking and only the lapping of waves. Something is fishy and I say they have done this to this dog a few times. Strange what people do for entertainment.
> 
> Hooch



I was thinking the exact same thing! If my dog jumped in with a shark I'd be freaking out!!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

I wouldn't even have my dog on a boat where there were sharks. Whales would be okay, but no way with sharks. Those are not friendly waters!!


----------

